# Fall color



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Some good color yesterday in the foothills. Shot from my phone with a little post processing from Snapseed. For teamfat, over the ridge on the right is Millcreek Canyon.


----------



## HellaSteph (Sep 11, 2012)

This looks amazing!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Wow that is beautiful!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A small waterfall at lower emerald pool in zion national park, again with some autumn color. After the snow we had, you have to go south to find any leaves.


----------



## HellaSteph (Sep 11, 2012)

phatch said:


> A small waterfall at lower emerald pool in zion national park, again with some autumn color. After the snow we had, you have to go south to find any leaves.
> View attachment 67043


Wow, this doesn't even look like a real place!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)




----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Gorgeous, thank you for the vicarious tour!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Coast of Maine, Fall, 2019


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's nice!


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Fall evening, Cheyenne, Wyoming.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

peachcreek said:


> View attachment 67059
> 
> 
> Coast of Maine, Fall, 2019


One of my most favorite places!


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice! Here in Montana our fall colors are just white. Been snow on the ground for a month and a half!


----------

